# case 1840 skid steer bucket issue



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

looked at a Case 1840 skid steer 
motor sounded great 
forward and reverse worked perfect but the buck wont lift .tilt or any movement
any ideas .thinking about bidding on it . looks like it had a tough life


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Check to make sure all the hydraulic hoses are connected.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

thanks. if i can buy it cheap ill take the chance


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not a Case guy, do those have any sort of interlock system?

Bobcat's had (maybe still do) a BICS (Bobcat Interlock Control System i believe) control box on them. 

I had one go out on a 2001 863 once. Machine ran fine, moved fine, but arms and bucket were dead to the world. Box was a couple hundred replace.


----------

